# Some cyps in bloom now



## Dido (May 11, 2011)

Have only a few pict of my garden which I think are interesting 

Cyp Michael 




Cyp Fasciolatum + Cyp Henryii




Cyp pubescens first time blooming seedlings 




Cyp Sunny 




Cyp tibeticum




Cyp ventricosum dark 




Cyp japonicum




Cyp Acaule


----------



## Pete (May 11, 2011)

wow. great show!


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 11, 2011)

wow,
really beautiful pics.............

thanks for sharing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 11, 2011)

Very nice! I love Sunny - one of the better hybrids out there I think. The C. acaule was grown from seed?

Nice group of C. parviflorum too. Congrats on flowering them the first time. From your shot though, I'd guess they are more towards the v. parviflorum end of the scale rather than v. pubescens, at least the darker flowers. I base that mostly on the size of the petals and relative roundness of the lip. The lighter flower in the background indeed does look like v. pubescens though. Were these all from the same flasking?


----------



## Shiva (May 11, 2011)

Super! I'm partial to tibeticum.


----------



## Erythrone (May 11, 2011)

Splendide!

I agree with Shiva. Cyp tibeticum is my favorite...


----------



## W. Beetus (May 11, 2011)

Great blooms! Beautiful.


----------



## John M (May 11, 2011)

Dido, your Cyps are wonderful! Thanks for posting!


----------



## likespaphs (May 11, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## Kevin (May 12, 2011)

Very cool! Thanks!

I thought Cyp. Michael would be a larger flower than that...


----------



## Dido (May 12, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Very nice! I love Sunny - one of the better hybrids out there I think. The C. acaule was grown from seed?
> 
> Nice group of C. parviflorum too. Congrats on flowering them the first time. From your shot though, I'd guess they are more towards the v. parviflorum end of the scale rather than v. pubescens, at least the darker flowers. I base that mostly on the size of the petals and relative roundness of the lip. The lighter flower in the background indeed does look like v. pubescens though. Were these all from the same flasking?



Hy tom I love Sunny too. 
Have a second one but will not flower this year. 

The Acaule was grown from seed and is now 6 years old. This one is really light, and when it satrted to grow a flower it was a long time without any colour, never seen it before, 
abfter it opened it started to get its colour, first I was hoping that I have a alba one but......
This one will stay in flower till my bardolphilum will flower and then the pollen will go there and to my pubescens. 

The pubescens are all out of the same flask, have about 20 left. And sold some. 
The dark one is the only one with that small blooms. And this nearly round lips. 
So if there was not something happend with the pollen it is all from this plant. 
I never had one with that much flowers flowering the first time. So it is something special I think. 
The rest looks like the mother, but she is not doing well this year something is wrong with here. It was a self of that plant. Think the flower will abort this year. 
The mother grows very dry for me near my fritilarias and my sunny growing reginae. It was one of the first plants I baught when I started cyps. In this pot there are new purchased ones to from a friend who stopped but till now not one are sending a spike, they were hardly bad looking when i recived them. They should be 2 pure yellow ones, but will see if they can start growing.


----------



## Dido (May 20, 2011)

Here some more in bloom, 

Kentuckiense




Reginae alba


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 20, 2011)

Nice finale to the Cyp season - unless you can get your hands on a subtropicum!


----------



## yijiawang (May 20, 2011)

Thank you for the pictures, so pure white reginae...


----------

